

The MailChimp API accepts serialized LOLCODE? - barrydahlberg
http://www.mailchimp.com/api/rtfm/

======
barrydahlberg
Additional links:

An example: <http://www.mailchimp.com/api/downloads/mc_lolclient.lol>

MailChimp's interpreter: <http://code.google.com/p/mailchimp-lolcode-
interpreter/>

------
barrydahlberg
Disclaimer: I haven't actually tried it, yet.

